# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Real Sounds Entering Your Dreams + Lucid Dreams

## gatechballer

I posted this on a guitar forum for opinions/experiences, and someone suggested this forum as well. I'll just copy and paste what I wrote. it's very long (sorry) and I wasn't sure exactly where to post this, because it has a little to do with dream control, a little to do with lucid dreaming, and a little about general sleep, and dreams. Anyways:

     First off, I've been trying to be able to lucid dream, because the idea is just awesome. I have gotten to the point where I can remember at least one dream every night. I haven't remembered a dream in like the last year, to be honest.

     Anyways, I always sleep to music (I'm sure many people do), and I have a giant playlist I like to skate to, and I put it on shuffle sometimes when I sleep. I've noticed a lot of times the last part of the dream I remember has to do with a song I was listening to. For example, last night, I had a dream I met some chick (don't remember how) and we were taking a walk around my neighborhood. Then all of a sudden, I could hear "Invisible Kid" by Metallica playing (go ahead bash me. It's a great album). As we walk closer, there is some band covering that song on the stage by the neighborhood tennis court. We watched a little, then she had to go home, etc. I don't remember anything much after that. After I woke up, I was thinking about the dream/remembering what happened, and I was wondering if I was listening to Metallica at night. Well, my ipod was playing some other song from the playlist, but I hit back, and the previous song WAS "Invisible Kid." Now, that's not the weird/cool part. I was thinking about how many people/studies have shown that music can alter moods, especially when you sleep, thus, altering your dreams. Well, if you ask me, 'Invisible Kid" is a pretty angry sounding song, and anger isn't typically what you would think of in a romantic first encounter with someone. The dream was a very happy one, and I kissed the girl I met, we were planning on hanging out the next night as well, etc, and everything was very happy/romantic. Do sounds you hear while you sleep actually affect your dreams/mood or do you just hear them? (without them having a real "effect"). 

     Do you think if you played a long audio clip of one person talking (in a conversation, but with the other person muted or something) you would respond to the dialogue in your dreams? It would be strange if the next thing the person says has nothing to do with what you say/if they cut you off, but would it almost control your dream? Now it could be like the opposite of a lucid dream, where the dream is controlled by outside forces (like noise). So, do you think lucid dreams could be made easier by selecting certain noises, songs, words, audio clips, etc. and playing them at night? Or would those sounds control the dream?

----------


## feeble49

I don't know if this is related, but in my first proper lucid dream ever, I could hear my dryer (which was going in real-life).

----------


## gatechballer

> I don't know if this is related, but in my first proper lucid dream ever, I could hear my dryer (which was going in real-life).



Well, it doesn't really help at all, assuming that it played no real significance in the dream. It just happened to be on in the dream too, right? Haha but interesting thing to remember from the dream anyways. Now if the dryer had some sort of significance to the dream that would be awesome and very helpful  :Thinking: .....but it probably didn't.  :Pissed:

----------


## MidniteHazard

one time, after performing SP and going into a dream, i could hear myself breathing in real life. and so when i heard myself breathing, i felt huge gusts of wind pushing me back and forth

----------


## gatechballer

> one time, after performing SP and going into a dream, i could hear myself breathing in real life. and so when i heard myself breathing, i felt huge gusts of wind pushing me back and forth



what's SP??? Anyways, what's really cool about such a seemingly insignificant story, like yours, is that the sense of sound in reality became a sense of touch in the dream. That's pretty awesome.

----------


## MidniteHazard

> what's SP??? Anyways, what's really cool about such a seemingly insignificant story, like yours, is that



SP is sleep paralysis...

and i would like to say that my opinion and relation to this thread is in fact significant. who are you to judge the quality of my post when you yourself only have 3 posts on this forum. please do not pretend like you know anything. we see who you are.

----------


## gatechballer

> SP is sleep paralysis...
> 
> and i would like to say that my opinion and relation to this thread is in fact significant. who are you to judge the quality of my post when you yourself only have 3 posts on this forum. please do not pretend like you know anything. we see who you are.



Holy hell, calm down.....I was saying it *is* significant, even though it may seem like a minor detail from the dream. It is very awesome in my opinion. I'm not acting like I know everything. In fact, I hardly know shit about dreams/lucid dreaming. Hence why I brought my inquiry to this forum, jackass. 

 ::cheers::

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Do you think if you played a long audio clip of one person talking (in a conversation, but with the other person muted or something) you would respond to the dialogue in your dreams?



Yes, it's been done. 



> It would be strange if the next thing the person says has nothing to do with what you say/if they cut you off, but would it almost control your dream?



Depending on how you handle the dialogue, it could exert an influence on the course of your dream, but I think it's much more likely that you'd get lucid and simply be aware of the dialogue's external source. 



> Now it could be like the opposite of a lucid dream, where the dream is controlled by outside forces (like noise). So, do you think lucid dreams could be made easier by selecting certain noises, songs, words, audio clips, etc. and playing them at night? Or would those sounds control the dream?



In that case, no, I don't think it would control your dream at all. It may have an influence, but if it has any chance of making you lucid, or if you've already become lucid, the most control that would occur would be your own over your environment. Otherwise, your brother could sneak into your room and whisper horrific things in your ear and make you have a nightmare - while it's possible, it's not probable.

Also, lucid dreams aren't denoted by your control of them, but by being aware of your dreaming state. You become aware that you're dreaming, and it's instantly a lucid dream. They OFTEN but not always feature you gaining control of your dream's course. That being said, the external sounds would be doing the opposite of being the opposite of a lucid dream - if you recognize the song/dialogue in your dream and realize you're hearing it from outside the dream, you've become lucid thanks to the music/dialogue.

Thanks for the thought though, and welcome.  :smiley: 

EDIT: Also, if you have questions about terms/acronyms and their meanings, hit this up: http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Category ::D: V-Dictionary

----------


## iDreambig

This is very interesting. It's just like Inception when Arthur is about to wake up, he hears music that lets him know it's almost time to wake. I wonder if you could even induce lucidity by letting your ipod/mp3 player play on a playlist and then listen for it in the dreamworld. that's really interesting.

----------


## NrElAx

I think the music would probably incorperate itself into the dream if its non lucid. For me, I fell asleep with my headphones on and in my dream, I walked into my parents room and the music was playing on my dads radio. But for a lucid dream, maybe it might just be playing in the surrounding the whole time, which might get annoying. But I've always liked to hear a soundtack to my life as I'm walking around.

----------


## Clyde Machine

iDreambig: I've heard others try this with a little success as an induction method.

NrElAx: Yes, it would play in the background. I had it happen to me once where I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get music to stop playing in my lucid even though I pulled out my earbuds. Come to find out I had earbuds in in real life from falling asleep with them on.  :tongue2:

----------


## SDdreamer

This reminds me of a time I had a dream about getting chased by a guy with a chainsaw. I got chopped in half and woke up. I thought about what just happened and then I heard a chainsaw and realized someone outside what chainsawing logs lol. I guess the mind implements sounds from the real world into your dreams and finds a way for it to make it make sense. The mind is pretty awesome.

----------


## NrElAx

> This reminds me of a time I had a dream about getting chased by a guy with a chainsaw. I got chopped in half and woke up..



Wow that an intense dream haha.

----------


## SilverBullet

Ive had an instance were i was asleep and i heard the kids from south park talking. I woke up later to realize that it was actually on tv.

----------


## mistermystic

I used to have a clock radio to wake me up for school. It was all too easy to slip back into a light dreamy sleep though, and one morning I fell back asleep during "Jack & Diane" by John "Cougar" Mellencamp. I experienced a very strange music video set in my old school's gymnasium, with tables covered in handbells, singing flower/vines/frogs, and Batman and Robin singing and dancing onstage!  ::D:  This wasn't the only time my radio influenced my dreams but it was the strangest. I think I might start napping with music again..

----------


## LucidInvader

> Otherwise, your brother could sneak into your room and whisper horrific things in your ear and make you have a nightmare - while it's possible, it's not probable.



 Holy, crap  you just gave me an idea  :smiley:

----------


## LucidInvader

Wait, so if I had porn playing while I went to sleep, it would be a sexual dream, more than likey ? Awsome got to try it out.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Holy, crap  you just gave me an idea



Tried it on a friend not long ago, woke him up by mistake.  :tongue2: 





> Wait, so if I had porn playing while I went to sleep, it would be a sexual dream, more than likey ? Awsome got to try it out.



Yup, most likely.  :smiley:

----------


## mistermystic

I'll try it as well. For science!!  :wink2:

----------

